# Utah Snowboard Trip Help



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

Don't live there but went last winter. Went to Snowbird late season. Was great, got dumped on, had much fun. Big mountain, you will need more than 3 days to explore the whole thing. Little Cottonwood Canyon gets way more snow than the resorts in other areas so I suggest Snowbird!

MDC


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

the bird is nice and although its technically 100% open it still needs some coverage on the steeps bowls and chutes ... as of today the park city places have meh coverage too but both the canyons and pc have excellent parks atm.. i like canyons better than pc and the canyons is huuuge... brighton has night riding so you could ride 9am to 9 pm if think you can handle that...


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

mdc said:


> Don't live there but went last winter. Went to Snowbird late season.  Was great, got dumped on, had much fun. Big mountain, you will need more than 3 days to explore the whole thing. Little Cottonwood Canyon gets way more snow than the resorts in other areas so I suggest Snowbird!
> 
> MDC


Word on this experience, Caj!!!!

I hope this isn't a thread-jack, but more of a clarifying question directed at Burrito.........

Not really a big park fan, here. I will have 3 days and plan to hit Canyons and the Bird. I've been to Snowbird and Loved it!!!!!(See Above) I've never been to the Canyons, but want to give it a shot. So, I'll be out in next weekend. Should I spend 2 days at the bird and 1 day at the Canyons, or should I do it the other way around?

I'm coming with a group, and I tend to put more hours on the hill than the other guys I'm with.....they'll want to party more. SO, we'll be staying in either PC (probably PC for a Night) and SLC another night or two. I'm trying to plan the best balance, I come to you Burrito. I figure your answer will also help the Kentucky Gunman decide where he should focus most of his time.

Ohh, and Kentucky Gunman (i don't remember your sn and don't feel like hitting back) the econobox is pretty cheap on sidestep.com.........bout 24bucks a day!


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

lemme talk to my friend that rides canyons most of the time and check their coverage for their great freeride areas and ill get back to you tomorrow .. my gut says 2 at bird 1 at canyons but ill get some more details and post tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

These are some great replies. Kentucky Gunman ha ha. Its a Law Enforcement type thing but I don't want to flaunt that much on a snowboarding forum because I understand some of you are pot heads lol. I will just look the other way  

Anyway I actually can probably spend up to a week somewhere I may be able to board 5 days. I just don't want to turn a trip I can do for 600ish into a trip that will cost 1200. I mean... I could I guess


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

go hit up power mountain. i just got back from boarding there and snow basin and powder mountain lived up to its name. if you go there you have to ride "powder country." its essentially the side of the resort that isnt groomed and it just runns off into a road where you get picked up by bus. but it was 2 feet of fresh all day on that run so thats my recomendation


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

freeboarder212 said:


> go hit up power mountain. i just got back from boarding there and snow basin and powder mountain lived up to its name. if you go there you have to ride "powder country." its essentially the side of the resort that isnt groomed and it just runns off into a road where you get picked up by bus. but it was 2 feet of fresh all day on that run so thats my recomendation


Thats good, cuz I was there last year and the day I hit up powder mt, it rained the night before so it was kind of shitty, anything untuched had that hardcrust over it. but it looked like it had sooo much potential, Im also going to be in utah in 2 days and honestly was worried about the coverage. I had a feeling because of the late snow fall or even lack there of, we was going to be left with east coast conditions. but if ur saying u was in 2 ft of freshys the other day.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

Powder Mountain is the real deal. I'm headed back to UT just to hit that place again. 

You know the SLC transit agency has a damn good bus system to get you to the mountain. you can stay somewhere in SLC near the pick-up points and really not need a car for the whole trip and it hits the Cottonwood Canyon resorts.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

Well the people I may be staying with live pretty much on the side of Snowbird so I will for sure hit that up one day. 

I'm getting pumped! Just trying to figure out what dates will be best for me to do this. 

Another question, is it that hard to travel by plan with snowboard etc? I have a pretty sweet snowboard bag so I'm hoping it won't be difficult or cause any problems.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

WHAT!!!!!! I had visitors and no heads up.....RUDE!!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You want visitors President's Weekend? Like a dog and a splitboarder?...


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

abso-freakin-lutely......I get that Monday off so Hell to the Ya.....is wolfie gonna still try and come too???


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I dunno, haven't heard from him. It's a 7 hour drive or so for me. I want to get Utarded this season for sure.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

I am really the epitome of Utarrrrd lately....careful....it may rub off! lol


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It's a good thing for sure!

I'll be sure to bring a ton of real beer with me...


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

oooooo yes! That would be super.....


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

Relyt23 said:


> Well the people I may be staying with live pretty much on the side of Snowbird so I will for sure hit that up one day.
> 
> I'm getting pumped! Just trying to figure out what dates will be best for me to do this.
> 
> Another question, is it that hard to travel by plan with snowboard etc? I have a pretty sweet snowboard bag so I'm hoping it won't be difficult or cause any problems.


heres my post from this thread on that- http://www.snowboardingforum.com/sn...info-flying-w-snowboards-checked-baggage.html

man, I hate checking my boards on the plane when Im traveling, Since we always put 2 or 3 boards in one bag, the weight and size made the fee around $50 - $75 split 2 or 3 ways is ok, but still. prices were probably high b/c we fly the cheapest flights and airlines so they make up by raping you on baggage prices. But thats over and done with, after me and my girl went to cali for a wedding and jetblue lost her bag and she had no cloth for the wedding or even walking around except the cloths she was in and wearing my basketball shorts and big ass T's, that was the last time we would check anything. How much would that suck if you got to your destination and and they lost your board boots all your boarding cloths. You'd be fucked. So now I ship all my stuff in advance right to the hotel, I travel with a little bookbag and when I get to the hotel there is all my boarding stuff waiting for me. It usually would be around the same price as the ones I stated earlier but I have a friend who works for a shipping company so I get it shipped for the price of...........FREE. So Im good to go.

if its a straight flight you should be ok just throw some padding or towels around your board cuz the baggage guys literally TOSS your board bag. but a flight with layovers, I personally wont check my board or anything for that matter on a flight with a layover. just too e z for it to go missing.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I was out there 12/12-15 and there was almost nothing open. That said it was still better than anything I get to ride on the east coast. If you're not looking to resort hop than I would recommend Snowbird because of the diversity of the terrain there. They have everything from wide open groomers to steep bowls and even some relatively intermediate sections on the back bowls. I've been to a number of mountains at this point and that is still my favorite. To give you an idea of where I've been in Utah I've done Snowbird, Brighton, Solitude, Park City, Canyons and Snowbasin. In CO I've done Vail, Brek, Keystone, Loveland, Copper and A-Basin. Snowbird is still my favorite, now if I ever get to Whistler that might change but till then...


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

As for the flying with the snowboards---My suggestion is to ship your stuff there (to the hotel) and check it on the way home. You dont wanna get to Utah with no snowboards. Play it safe.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> As for the flying with the snowboards---My suggestion is to ship your stuff there (to the hotel) and check it on the way home. You dont wanna get to Utah with no snowboards. Play it safe.


That makes a lot of sense... BUTTTTTTT If I get there and no board, then I get to buy new stuff  ha ha ha jk.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Flying with a Board. Flew to Seattle, from Philadelphia a few years ago to hit Baker. Got to Sea-Tac at 6Pm with plans to drive the 3 hours to baker and Ride the next day........ and my stuff wasn't there. I had to stay at a friends through the night until they finally delivered it at 11am. Missed Friday of boarding and had to stay an extra day (take an extra day off work) so I could get at least 2 days of riding in. At least Delta comp'd my changed return flight home.


As for the mountains. Powder was ok, but didn't blow my socks off, as I liked Basin much more. I understand the appeal of ma-and-pa spots, but when I go boarding I want efficiency. I want to get back up the hill as quickly as possible, Powder has only one high-speed lift. The hike-to is good, after riding the Tow Rope. Also, I like to take the last lift up and take my grand ol' time getting down the mountain, going past stationary lifts and arriving after people have already gotten into their apres' mode. Can't really do that in the valley of Powder. They boast a TON of acreage, but you have to pay extra to access over half of it by snowcat. I know a ticket to the bird funds the Alta descrimination, but really.....can really Alta be all that much better?

Holy Novel


----------

